# to have a crow to pluck with somebody



## vincix

Cum se traduce în română, printr-o expresie, „I have a crow to pluck with you”?

Mersi


----------



## farscape

A avea motiv de ceartă/gâlceavă/... cu cineva (to have a reason to argue or disagree with someone). Cioara asta e populară în cultura nord-americană: as the crow flies (linie dreaptă), eat crow ( a recunoaște/admite o greșeală), ca să nu mai vorbim the corbul lui EA Poe și serialul (rezerv comentariul) pe care l-a inspirat.

Ceva mă face să cred că te uitai după ceva mai sofisticat... 

Best,
.


----------



## vincix

Nu sofisticat, din contră. Mă gîndeam că există o expresie populară în română. Ceva care să sune măcar la fel de amuzant ca expresia în engleză


----------



## farscape

Vorba unui amic de-al meu, "uite care-i gâsca"  nu mai am nimic de _jumulit_ la subiectul ăsta. Așteptăm 'Netu' pentru alte idei.

Best,
.

PS: Ce te faci cu "to have a beef with someone"?


----------



## alicip

Bună seara tuturor. 
Am şi eu câteva expresii pentru dvs.:
a avea clenci cu cineva (arhaic/regionalism) = a avea neînțelegeri cu cineva 
a avea o (mică) socoteală/răfuială cu cineva
a căuta capăt de vorbă = a căuta motive de ceartă (nu se prea potriveşte aici ce-i drept)
a căuta pricină (cuiva) (arhaic/regionalism) = a căuta motiv de ceartă cu cineva (nu se prea potriveşte aici ce-i drept)
a căuta sămânţă de ceartă (nu se prea potriveşte aici ce-i drept) (farscape, mulţumesc pt. corectare - exact la asta mă gânedeam, dar se vede că eram prea obosit în momentul respectiv)
a avea ceva de împărţit cu cineva
a avea un (mic) cont de reglat cu cineva
a avea ceva de pus la punct cu cineva (arhaic/regionalism) = a avea o răfuială cu cineva = a se răfui cu cineva = a limpezi cu cineva o situație = a lămuri o neînțelegere cu cineva
a avea un dinte împotriva/contra cuiva

Numai bine.
Alicip


----------



## vincix

alicip said:


> Bună seara tuturor.
> Am şi eu câteva expresii pentru dvs.:
> a avea clenci cu cineva
> a avea o socoteală cu cineva
> a căuta capăt de vorbă
> a căuta pricină
> a avea sămânţă de vorbă
> a avea ceva de împărţit cu cineva
> a avea un mic cont de reglat cu cineva
> a avea de pus la punct ceva cu cineva
> a avea un dinte împotriva/contra cuiva
> 
> Numai bine.
> Alicip



Saru'mână și sănătate! Excelentă varietatea expresiilor. Există vreo sursă online în acest sens?  (mă iertați că întreb)


----------



## farscape

Multe din ele le găsești direct în dicționar, spre exemplu:

"_A avea un dinte împotriva (sau contra) cuiv_a = a avea un motiv de nemulțumire, de supărare sau de dușmănie împotriva cuiva." (dexonline.ro/definitie/dinte)

Unele expresii n-au legătura cu "jumulitul ciorii" (_a avea sămânță de vorbă_ -> a fi vorbăreț, probabil că alicip s-a gândit la _a căuta sămânță de ceartă)_, altele sunt modificate destul de curios (_a avea de pus la punct ceva cu cineva_ -> a pune la punct, la locul lor, pe cineva este expresia corectă) și în sfârșit altele sunt de-a dreptul noutăți pentru mine, cum ar fi_ a avea clenci cu cineva, _expresia pe care o știu este _a găsi cuiva un clenci _(vezi clenci pe dexonline pentru amândouă).

Surse online... Google ți-e prieten bun  dar îți ofer două exemple:

- http://www.tomatacuscufita.com/category/dictionar-de-expresii-online/
- Dicționar de expresii și locuțiuni românești

Și să nu uit, adaugă și_ a avea ceva de împărțit cu cineva_  Acu' îmi pun tichia de moderator pe cap și zic: "Unde e contextu'?" După cum vezi _cioara_ asta se poate _jumuli_ în multe feluri.

Later,
.


----------

